# My muskie I caught at alum.



## 01mercLS

Well last week I was out at alum, and he hit my minnow while I was fishing for crappie. He was 36in, and weighed in at 11 1/2 lbs.


----------



## catfish1998

Nice fish.Thats a good spot


----------



## MuskieJim

Nice fish. Quite a surprise when your fishing for crappies.


----------



## esoxhunter

nice catch


----------



## EDD

he"s proud of the fish he caught , might be the biggest of his young life . Not everyone fish's 3 or 4 times a week or cares about C & R and they don't have to.


----------



## Shortdrift

Great catch!:B Bet you had your hands full with that big of fish. Nothing wrong with keeping the musky as you caught it and it is yours to do with as you please. Good luck on catching a bigger one in the future and thanks for sharing the picture with us.


----------



## 01mercLS

Who said anything about keeping it? I didnt keep it I safely put it back in the lake.


----------



## 01mercLS

I didnt say anything about killing it neither.


----------



## Muskie_Guy

Anyone has the right to keep their first muskie. There is no current size or slot limit. And yeah that is a pretty awsome experience. and of course, it's bigger than Walleye, Bass , Panfish or even most Ohio Pike or Catfish therefore prolly his biggest fish in these parts.
No one has to care about Catch and Release. And many people still think "Old school" But that could have been some one elses first Muskie or good time next year..That fish was 4 to 5 years old and has the potential to live past ten.. ( that was the size of my first )..... your taxes pay for them so you can take em. 2 a day the state says. 
It is VERY important for the younger guys to get into fishing. Our youth today needs it badly. Education about preservation is also important. These fish do not reproduce naturally in Ohio and are not plentiful. I hope ya ate him instead of burying him in the backyard. Nice Catch , you should be proud and I bet you were excited.
No disrespect here, just voicing and sharing my opinion....
Let em go, Let em grow ........ Guy 
http://muskie_guy.tripod.com


----------



## fugarwi7

01mercLS said:


> Who said anything about keeping it? I didnt keep it I safely put it back in the lake.


Nice job 01...great catch and nice to know you released it...go back next time and catch her again! Tip: If you plan on releasing and not keeping a big fish like yours, try to support the weight of the fish with both hands...under belly or jaw and at the tail...keeps the weight strain of off the fish...vertical on a scale is hard on her! Weigh, measure, photo and release so you can catch her again some day!! If you keep it, so be it...but hopefully so you can fry her up and feed the crew...I keep esox (pike only) for eating and I think they taste great...Tight lines and great catch, nonetheless!!!


----------



## Muskie_Guy

01mercLS said:


> I didnt say anything about killing it neither.


It just "appears" to be a keeper picture.. thats how it looks. no disrespect intended I assure you .. heck I'm glad you released it.. I think muskies are the coolist fish swimmin !.. Guy


----------



## 01mercLS

Thank for the tip fugarwi7, and how does it looks like a keeper pic.


----------



## misfit

01mercLS,congrats on the catch.nice to hear you released it,but whether kept or released,it's your right.don't take some replies too seriously.there are those who will always jump to conclusions or judge people who may not think along the same lines as they do,and will always be eager to rain on your parade because they feel theirs is the only way.as long as you are within the law,it's your right to choose what you do with your catch.but there will always be others who feel their way is the only "right way".


----------



## 01mercLS

Hey thanks misfit, I didnt mean to take anything serious, I was just wondering why someone would assume that I killed it or keeping it.


----------



## esoxhunter

since you released it, I'll retract my " "

It will raise a bit of a fuss with the musky faithful when we see a beautiful muskellunge hanging from a meat-hook on shore. I mean no disrespect by that statement, but the photo does look pretty morbid to a die-hard musky fisherman.

Congrats on your catch and thanks for releasing it....you've caught one more musky than I have so far this year.


----------



## Muskie_Guy

01mercLS said:


> Thank for the tip fugarwi7, and how does it looks like a keeper pic.


1). I dont fish Alum so I don't know how far you are from the water
2). you look closer to the road so it's an honest mistake
3). I never considered my way to be the right way.. just offering advice on what I believe in.
4). Never wanted to judge or be inconsiderate.. catching a muskie is great and not so easy ...
5). Quite a few folks do keep their first muskie
6). I see a lot of muskie pictures .. I Invite you to view my galleries
7). Most kept fish are suspended in such a manner.. when not in the water if the weight of the fish is not supported properly.. It's own weight can damage it's organs or spine.. especially on bigger fish


----------



## esoxhunter

well stated Guy


----------



## Muskie_Guy

Thanks ...


----------



## Muskie_Guy

By the way esoxhunter ... I never do good on black


----------



## BottomBouncer

First off, nice fish. It's great getting an unexpected monster to come along.

Second...the water is right behind him. Maybe if he stood a little closer to the bank it would be better?

I rather see him hold it up like that than bear hugging it like you see some guys do with a big cat.


----------



## jshbuckeye

Thats one hell of a fish on a crappie rig nice job dude just be careful cause the muskie bug can be dangerously expensive so i would say you have it right you are 1 ahead of me this yr and half way to my mark of last yr do ya need a new fishin partner Minnow a split shot, slip bobber please dont post you cought that on a 202 zebcoe some of us will have a freaking stroke great job did she jump for ya and how long did it take to land her.
________
Arizona Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## esoxhunter

back in my bass fishing days, black worms and jitterbugs were the ticket. I should change my signature since I almost never use black myself any more

how bout "any color is fine as long as its perch"  

nah....


----------



## CoolWater

One heck of a nice bonus fish! Gratz on the fine catch.


----------



## crittergitter

01merc that is a nice musky. 

Esoxhunter, I figured that sig line was all about selling some lures at the shop. lol

I aint even sniffed a toothy one this year yet.

CG


----------



## Shortdrift

After reading all the negative replys regarding a well intended sharing of a proud moment and fine catch, then reading the follow up replys trying to justify the biased opinions when proven they were wrong, I felt it necessary to to write the following which is directed to all those who continually find fault with what individuals do with their catch, irrespective of the specie but in this case those who seem to place the musky and their pursuit of same above all others.

I personallly take GREAT PRIDE in being a multi specie angler and not ashamed during this reply to say I am fairly good at it. If you would like to compare my multi specie accomplishments with yours, I would be happy to list it for your comparison. Yes, my list also includes a musky which is PROUDLY displayed on the wall in my office. 

My whole point with the above comments is to ask you for a honest and justifiable answer as to why you must scrutinize a picture or a statement in an attempt to find fault with it and then repeatedly state your assumed disatisfaction with what an individual does with his catch. 

It is too bad so many can't simply take pride in what they have acomplished
and keep their negative comments to themselves.


----------



## joe01

well put shortdrift. I'm so tired of other fishermen who think its (GOT TO BE THERE WAY) Who Care if this young fisherman kept his first muskie or his 15th. He has a right and It's his RIGHT. This C&R allways comes up and I feel bad for the Fisherman who just want to share a pick Mind your own personal thoughts and just say nice fish and MOVE ON. Don't ruin FISHING FOR OTHER PEOPLE!!!!!!


----------



## 01mercLS

Im sorry if I started anything with anyone. I just wanted to show the muskie I caught. I didnt mean to have anyone thinking I kept it or killed it. I just scaled it, had my friend shoot the pic and had it back in the water in no time. I just wanted to share the pic with you guys thats all


----------



## misfit

> Im sorry if I started anything with anyone


you have nothing whatsoever to apologize for.


----------



## Muskyman

Shotrdrift, It sounds like you have a problem with catch and release.


----------



## DaleM

01mercLS said:


> I'm sorry if I started anything with anyone. I just wanted to show the muskie I caught. I didn't mean to have anyone thinking I kept it or killed it. I just scaled it, had my friend shoot the pic and had it back in the water in no time. I just wanted to share the pic with you guys thats all



NEVER feel that way! I don't care what you catch or what you do with a fish someone has to complain. People need to just keep their mouth shut unless they know the entire story. You should be proud of that fish.
By the way- the last time I read the laws that came with my licenses it didn't say anything about it being against the law to keep what ever you catch, unless it's spelled out in the laws. I can keep what ever I want and when ever I want. I paid for my licenses, no one else did. No matter what fish is caught there will be someone who will say you should have released it, be it, Muskie, bass, big walleye, catfish or carp and any other type of fish. People need to do what they think is best and let others do the same. I do not need someone telling me what I can, should or should not keep. We are adults and we can make our own minds up. By the way if someone on here thinks taking a muskie out of Alum is going to hurt the population, they haven't fished Alum very much. I caught 2 over 20 lbs a few years ago while in a bass tournament. I'm quite sure the numbers have gone WAY up since then.just read the almost daily post about how many are caught there. 

Again- Nice fish and no need to apologize. There will always be someone waiting to complain no matter what they "THINK" they know.
Please keep posting your pictures. We love to see nice catches displayed.

By the way Muskyman- I don't have a problem with catch and release, but I also don't have a problem with someone wanting to keep their catch either. As long as they are legal that is.


----------



## misfit

> Shotrdrift, It sounds like you have a problem with catch and release.


not to speak for shortdrift,but i assume he feels as i do about the subject(as do many others).
i have no problem whatsoever with c & r.i also have no problem with someone legally keeping a fish if they so choose.
i think the ones who have a problem with c & r are those who constantly browbeat people with their personal philosophy,berate people who don't prescribe to that philosophy,and hijack threads solely for that purpose.
of all the thousands of posts i've read on this site,i have yet to read 1 (ONE)by in which a c & r advocate was attacked,belittled or had his ethics questioned.i hate to say i've read at least hundreds from the elitist c & r fraternity doing so to others 
please don't tell me i should release that rare bass or musky i might want to keep for dinner,and i promise to not tell you that you should eat that saugeye or crappie that you would rather release.
let us all enjoy our hobby,sport,passion or whatever it is to us,in our way,and try to be more understanding and respectful of one another's right to do so.i think this site and the world would be a better place for all if we did.


----------



## Shortdrift

Muskyman said:


> Shotrdrift, It sounds like you have a problem with catch and release.


_________________________________________________________________

Don't know what part of my reply gave you that impression other than my comments must have hit dead center in your case.


----------



## Weatherby

I am probably one of the biggest proponents of catch and release there is, especially for muskie.

If he had kept the fish would I be upset? Yes, but not at him, everything he did would have been legal. I would have been upset because I know that the fish did not reach its full potential. 


If you practice catch and release don't bash someone for keeping a legal fish that will just motivate them to do it again. 

Try to explain *why* you practice catch and release and truthfully answer any questions they may have, explain that a 36" muskie in Ohio is only about 5 years old and has plenty of growing yet to do. 

Explain *how* to properly release a muskie and what tools to use. How to hold the fish for a pic and why you hold it that way.

Remember you get out of it what you put into it. You just might make someone think "I will release this fish" next time they hook a good one.

Oh and by the way, nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## misfit

great advise,weatherby.i've tried to impress just that on those c & r people who would rather rant and browbeat others.the wrong approach will get them nowhere and only alienate people.
in simple terms,more flies can be caught with honey than with vinager 
i personally advocate selective harvest of almost all species.but many factors are involved in determining what works for any particular species on any body of water.i also believe in total c & r in cases where harvest would be detrimental to a particular species and body of water.


----------



## CoolWater

It was a nice catch and I'm glad this guy chose to share it with all of us.

The catch & release vs. catch & keep discussion is worth having, just probably not here.


----------



## Muskie_Guy

Misfit I didnt "tell" anyone what they could or couln't do, as a matter of fact I think I said the state says you can keep two a day.. ( perhaps you over looked that ) I wasn't ranting or browbeating anyone. ( I quote) and maybe if we try to be more understanding and respectful of one another's rights ( or opinions or information offered ) , without getting pissed or totally taking someones opinion the wrong way,this site and the world would be a better place for all if we did.
also I have mentioned that there is an article on my webpage about C&R and safe handling .... Maybe if I'm going to be judged for offering advice , info and ideas... this might not be the place for me... especially if I'm going to be berated for what I believe in.... I guess no one read the part where I put " no disrespect" and "great catch" or any of the other positive points ... geeze relax .. everyone has a right to speak .... this is America ... correct ?


----------



## misfit

muskey guy,my post was not directed at you.check your pm's.


----------



## Muskie_Guy

maybe I can do a refresh ... I Posted .. I really dont understand what the upset is about here.... I dont see me "telling" anyone what to do
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone has the right to keep their first muskie. There is no current size or slot limit. And yeah that is a pretty awsome experience. and of course, it's bigger than Walleye, Bass , Panfish or even most Ohio Pike or Catfish therefore prolly his biggest fish in these parts. ( that this guy has caught )
No one has to care about Catch and Release. And many people still think "Old school" But that could have been some one elses first Muskie or good time next year..That fish was 4 to 5 years old and has the potential to live past ten.. ( that was the size of my first )..... your taxes pay for them so you can take em. 2 a day the state says. 
It is VERY important for the younger guys to get into fishing. Our youth today needs it badly. Education about preservation is also important. These fish do not reproduce naturally in Ohio and are not plentiful. Nice Catch , you should be proud and I bet you were excited.
No disrespect here, just voicing and sharing my opinion....
Let em go, Let em grow ........ Guy 
http://muskie_guy.tripod.com


----------



## Muskie_Guy

ok thanks... my purpose is to offer info.. I'm not about bashing or judging.. it's all good ... K ?


----------



## Kyfisherman1

has a right to keep his first muskie??????? he has a right to keep 2 of them a day.. not just his first. he pays taxes in this country the same as everyone else and buys a license the same as you and me. 

sure is a nice fish, a fine eating fish too. i don't think anyone should keep every single fish they catch, but as long as they are abiding by the laws people have no right throwing this c and r crap up in your face..... c and r is a good thing, but it should be left to the individual fishermen to decide


----------



## MuskieJim

You know, as i read all the posts that have been put on this thread, I am just really thankful that my father and grandfather were not as negative about catch and release as all you guys are. Yeah, people pay for licences and pay taxes blah blah blah.....One of the biggest things that I enjoy about fishing is sharing it with others, and it is up to fisherman to be conservationists. We know the enjoyment that can be gained through fishing, and I just think its really sad that everyone is all about your fishing "rights" and "legal" rights. Yeah you can keep two muskies a day. Thank god that everyone who fishes for them in Ohio is not as narrow minded as all of you, cause if that were the case, none of us would be catching them. Almost every single muskie caught in ohio is a stocked fish, and I do all I can to IMPROVE the fishing that I take part in. I have written a few messages to the angler who caught this muskie, and I'm glad that he repects catch and release....


----------



## misfit

i think you missed the real point most were conveying.nobody presented a negative attitude towards c & r.they only feel that way about people who wish to berate others who believe that we all should hold the same beliefs as they do.the gist of the whole thing is IF someone chooses to keep a fish,they should not have to listen to others based on those others' personal beliefs/practices,telling them it is wrong.you have the right to your beliefs,but the fact that others don't follow strictly in your steps are wrong is the real meaning of narrow mindedness.
maybe when you will learn that by the time you are as old as your father or grandfather.

btw,for the record,i've released every muskie and pike i've ever caught.i haven't kept a bass or any catfish other than a few occasional small channels since long before you were born.and i've caught more than a few all of them in my time.


----------



## trackdog

nice fish!


----------



## Kyfisherman1

yea muskie jim you really toook this out of context of what i was saying, i don't keep every fish i catch, no where near, and most people don't, but what me and others are saying is that when people get on here and just throw out the c and r crap to everyone who keeps a fish i think they need to keep there mouths shut, i mean if he wanted to keep that fish, great! if he wants to put it back to be caught again thats great as well. 

catch and release is a choice we have as fishermen, those of us who have a understanding of fishing know it's not a good idea to just keep everything that bites, but everyone needs to learn that in their own way on their own time scale, and so many times on this forum, and in general public you hear people who often act like there just a lil better than the ******* who wants to eat his fish, running the ******* down, it's not good......... 

like here at cave run, they start that on some ******* crappie fishermen, so he says ok, i'll throw your muskie back, with a stick propped up in his mouth.. it happens.... i just feel that no matter your point of view you must respect fellow fishermen


----------



## CoolWater

MuskieJim, don't worry there are MANY people on ogf that have your same values and thought processes that you described on your above post. Some just haven't seen this thread, and a greater number just don't want the headache of trying to argue their point.


----------



## MuskieJim

In response to Kyfisherman, i actually wasn't taking anything out of context.

"yea muskie jim you really toook this out of context of what i was saying..."

"c and r crap to everyone who keeps a fish i think they need to keep there mouths shut"

"people who often act like there just a lil better than the ******* who wants to eat his fish, running the ******* down, it's not good......... "

"like here at cave run, they start that on some ******* crappie fishermen, so he says ok, i'll throw your muskie back, with a stick propped up in his mouth.. it happens"

"has a right to keep his first muskie??????? he has a right to keep 2 of them a day.. not just his first. he pays taxes in this country the same as everyone else and buys a license the same as you and me."


First of all....this is the last thing that I'm even writing on this forum simply because no one really seems to get the point I'm trying to convey. In all the above, YOU are the one taking everything out of context. I would never kill a fish to piss off other fisherman, nor was I running the "*******" down. Do I think that someone who kills a fish to piss someone off is a *******? YES OF COURSE. Do I think my 19 dollar fishing licence gives me the right to eat everything that swims? NO. Nor do I advocate C & R to everyone, it's totally up to you. Do whatever you need to do. I hunt and fish, taking game from land and water, however, I ALWAYS try to make the sport BETTER. Thats what I've been taught, that's what I practice. No one is knocking your beliefs or rights, so don't do it to me.


----------



## Kyfisherman1

obviously you missed the point once more, wasn't talking about your post during my whole response........ just talking in general how some people often feel when they decide to keep a nice fish............. 

i'm not knocking anything your doing, if you read my post very close you'd see i say i to don't keep everything and respect your views.. aren't much different than mine...........

but i'd say you know as well as i do, or at least you should... that some people take the c and r thing and really try to force it onto people sometimes.

and the muskie thing at cave run with the sticks? whats that have to do with you? i don't get it.. i'm just telling you what I've seen done, i never said it was right...... u know its wrong, i know its wrong...


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Good tip Fugarwi....Imagine someone holding you up by your head only and your neck holding the entire weight of your body.

Anyway, it was your perogative to do with the fish what you wanted, but it is also important for you to know that the fish was a young muskie with a whole lot of living ahead of him. I commend you on deciding to release that fish and I commend you for a fine trophy of a catch! Some people never even get the opportunity to catch a muskie so congratulations.

I realize what the laws state, but if everyone out there caught and kept 2 fish a day, do you really think the muskie fishing would be as good? It is due to Catch and Release that our muskie fishing has become what it is today here in the Eastern Part of the country. So it is in our best interest and obligation, as muskie anglers, to educate those novices about the advantages of C&R! After that, it is up to them to decide what to do with their trophy.

Once again, congrats dude!


----------



## Muskie_Guy

well stated.... nice


----------



## Fishpro

01mercLS said:


> Im sorry if I started anything with anyone. I just wanted to show the muskie I caught. I didnt mean to have anyone thinking I kept it or killed it. I just scaled it, had my friend shoot the pic and had it back in the water in no time. I just wanted to share the pic with you guys thats all


Thats a hell of a fish! No need to explain yourself or appologize to anyone!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I for one advocate C&R...but its hard to raise to heavy of a hand to guys who dont and who are keeping there fish legally, keeping most fish might not be what I would do but hey your not me(lucky you ) this might not be 100% on topic with the whole Musky thing thats going on here...but what does bother me is when I see(and we all have seen it more than likely) a 4" whitebass going in a basket, a 6" saugeye, a 4" smallie, that really causes me to shake my head and Thank the old man for teaching me just enough about conservation to realize that $hi! aint right, but on most waterways there isnt anything illegal going on so what can you say other than there isnt much common sense going on either, I just hope that everybody can try to understand the others point of view, find some common ground that you all have, and that everybody stays here on this great site we all have, I would hate to see anybody leave as I can probably learn something from each and every one of you and lord only knows I need the help


----------



## Muskyman

Shortdrift,
I dont need to compare "multi specie accomplishments" with you. I know what my photo albums look like and dont really care about your "accomplisments". I have no problem with catch and release and no problem with fish kept as long as there legal. However, I think slot limits work for most fish in most waters. Catch and release and fish kept are not the problem, people keeping too many, too short fish , etc. is.


----------

